# Basic Obedience class finish - graduated top of class!



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

Our little Obie graduated at the top of his class tonight! I'm so proud of him! He's come a long way in the past 2 months. Tomorrow will be his 7 month birthday!!

We have mastered sit-stays for 2 mins, down-stays for 2 mins, heeling, automatic sits after heeling, turns, and 15' leash recall. YAY!










Here are some more photos from our night:

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Way to go Obie!!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats and keep up the good work!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

excellent job, Obs!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOO!!! Congrats and what a darling picture!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats!!!! That is awesome 

And I spy the Doggie Central logo... I was drooling over their website yesterday, is it as awesome as it looks?!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

zephyr said:


> Congrats!!!! That is awesome
> 
> And I spy the Doggie Central logo... I was drooling over their website yesterday, is it as awesome as it looks?!


Hi Ali! (I thought about you today, funny enough - I was chatting with my sister about the Golf Links dog park. We may go on Friday, if the weather is decent.


About Doggie Central - I personally think it's a great place. The facilties are not fancy, it's a converted small warehouse, but they are clean!! The people there - trainers, desk staff - are very wonderful. Plus our experiences there with other dog owners and their pets have mostly been very good as well. We have been to other facilities in and around the GTA and I personally find the trainers not as interested/knowledgable/friendly, but at DC I like everyone and trust them. I like that feeling - it's like when you know you have found a good vet. The classes are a tad pricey, but I can only speak very highly of the value of the classes you get, and that you get a GOOD class for your $$.

The Golden Pack party is coming up - you should come!! It will give you a chance to check out the facilities.

Or if you want to go sometime before then, they have Open play sessions (like an indoor dog park, but everyone is screened for vaccinations and proper behaviour before going in). Again, there is a small admission fee, but you generally get good dog owners who are conscious of their pups in a safe, supervised environment. I'd be happy to meet up with you at one of them, just let me know if you're interested 


To answer your question? Yeah, it's pretty awesome!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Obie!! He's a doll.


----------

